# Teichwasser wird immer wärmer



## inge50 (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

in unserem Miniteich wird es Aufgrund der Temperaturen immer wärmer.
Bei wieviel Grad besteht Gefahr für die Fische?

Kann man das Teichwasser mit Eiswürfel kühlen, oder schadet es dem Teich?

Danke für eure Antworten.
Inge


----------



## ThomasH (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser wird immer wärmer*

Hallo Inge,

also, ich glaube nicht, dass du mit Eiswürfel Glück haben wirst. Die Menge ist doch schon hoch, um da was abzukühlen. Ich würde es zuerst mal mit einem Sonnenschirm probieren. Das Wasser sollte, sag ich mal so gefühlsmäßig, unter 30Grad bleiben. Vielleicht kannst du ja mal etwas Frischwasser zu laufen lassen. 

gruss
thomas


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser wird immer wärmer*

Hallo Inge,

zunächst: Willkommen im Forum.  

Ich stimme Thomas zu. Beschattung und/oder langsam kühles Frischwasser zulaufen lassen (vorher aber schauen, dass die Wasserwerte halbwegs passen).
Wie sieht es bei Dir mit Schwebalgen aus? 
Zuviele davon könnten bei hohen Wassertemperaturen kurz vor Sonnenaufgang problematisch werden.


----------



## inge50 (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser wird immer wärmer*

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten.

Unser Teich wird zeitweise von Nachbars großer Tanne beschattet. Er hat aber vor, diese noch in diesem Jahr zu fällen. Weil sie zu groß ist.

Frischwasser gebe ich jeden Tag etwas zu, wegen der hohen Temperaturen.

An den Schwebealgen arbeite ich schon ein paar Tage, das Wasser ist auch wieder schön klar geworden.
Ich benutze zum filtern eine Teichpumpe, ein Stück Gartenschlauch und ein kleines Baumwollkopfkissen welches ich um das Ende des Schlauches binde. 
Das Wasser wird durch das Kissen gefiltert. Klappt ganz prima bei unserer Teichgröße. Wenn das Kissen zu prall wird, wasche ich es im Eimer mit Frischwasser aus. Die Blumen freuen sich und der Teich wird wieder klar.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------

